

Is it fair for 'Blade Runner' Oscar Pistorius to run in the London Olympics? - SandB0x
http://www.guardian.co.uk/sport/2011/jul/31/oscar-pistorius-should-he-compete

======
Someone
Sport is not fair, even more so Olympic sport.

Is it fair to let persons who spend millions in training and equipment compete
with athletes who get their equipment from charity?

Is it fair to allow some athletes the use of performance-improving drugs and
deny others the same (asthma sufferers are allowed to use stuff others cannot;
diabetics are allowed to inject insulin; others have, in some sports, to
follow a 'no needles' rule)

IMO he does have the unfair advantage that he can choose his leg length
depending on race distance. His obvious disadvantage apparently more than
compensates for that.

We allow him to compete because we think he will not win (all the time). If he
did, he would be banned.

------
nodata
Is it fair for a person who doesn't have legs to run against people with legs?
No. Even if the legs are ever-improving and highly engineered? Of course not,
they're not legs.

